# My Version of 'Eliza'



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hello all! I finally finished my version of 'Eliza' from the $20 prop challenge, the original by Tuck. 

















Tuck's was far superior and he created her for only $20 and I cheated and used one of my Walgreen Skellies, and corpsed it, but I am happy with the results. I am going to use her as my invitation for my annual "Witch's Night Party" and I am following Tuck's story line in his video. In fact, the whole concept of sending a DVD invitation is all thanks to Tuck's genius! I tried to make my Eliza have a woeful expression using some paper towels & latex to create a 'sad eye' look. I just came back from a swamp where the invitation was filmed. Hopefully if it turns out well, I will post the invitation for you guys to see. Everything about this 'Eliza' is thanks to Tuck and his incredible imagination. Thanks for sharing your Eliza, she was a real inspiration!!!
P.S. October 2nd and all my outside decorations are up minus my graveyard. I can't put that up until the weekend before Halloween, but the outside of the house is finished!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking forward to the invitation CD. 

Ya ya ya, all set up and its only Oct 2, some folks just have to brag. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She looks lovely


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

WOW! Intense!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Love her! Like something just plopped here there on the fence after they were... well done with her i guess... ewwwww


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice job!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Cool! I like!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Bone Dancer said:


> Looking forward to the invitation CD.
> 
> Ya ya ya, all set up and its only Oct 2, some folks just have to brag. lol


:jol:Sorry to brag...but it is only because the last couple of years I was struggling to get it finished by the 18th of the month.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow, she looks great! Your words were very kind and I appreciate every single word that you said. I am looking forward to seeing this invitation, I wish I had a swamp around here to place Eliza in, that would be a perfect place for her to live!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

looks creepy,nice work.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

She looks great. The sparse stringy hair is a nice touch.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Spooky1 said:


> She looks great. The sparse stringy hair is a nice touch.


:jol: Thanks...I think...The hair was cut from my own head.....


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome job. Love her hair.


----------

